# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Arl

## < <Samson> >

ARL Tren 

Enan looks just like ace

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> ARL Tren Enan looks just like ace


My order is going in tomorrow

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit looks like varnish

----------


## < <Samson> >

Just pinned the e yesterday - no pip, I was scared of shit this dark & thick hurting like a mother

----------


## marcus300

I wouldn't pin that shit, ARL don't have a good rep at all

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I wouldn't pin that shit, ARL don't have a good rep at all




Send me the good shit man

I accept donation in gear year round. Even orals are acceptable ATM

----------


## Darkness

They used to be good a few years back, but not sure now. Keep us posted. I've been looking for a better tren source myself, but that thing looks like motor oil!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> They used to be good a few years back, but not sure now. Keep us posted. I've been looking for a better tren source myself, but that thing looks like motor oil!


I have been following these guys for a bit. As far as low budget UGL shat goes, this is it. 

Test bloods came back right where they should be. And the last dozen people have had no complaints. It's def not top grade, but it's cheap & real.

----------


## Back In Black

You get what you pay for. Pay shit, get shit.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> You get what you pay for. Pay shit, get shit.


I'd love to agree & it's what I followed for a while

But, I have paid much more & got straight oil


UGL - is just that, drug dealer slapped together who knows what

----------


## brazuka

Was on around 750mg-1g of their test can't remember but bloods came out 4100+ total test

----------


## < <Samson> >

I will have BW next week on their test 400. Cool stuff if it's dosed properly, painless & a high concentration.

----------


## < <Samson> >

BW is in


Running .2ml EOD of their test 400 & have been for almost two months. Legit as it gets - but still watch for them floaters in that there oil of theirs


Here's the BW

----------


## pavlenko

Hows the tren ? You feeling it?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Hows the tren? You feeling it?


Just started on their ace today. I am just burning through different UGL tren right now. The last one I used was a home brew by a guy I knew a while back. So, everything measures to his shit. 

Can't say yet on the ace - but, the tren enan was strong as hell

So, actually dropped my dose quite a bit - just a half Ml of ARL's shit Eod. But, it's def legit tren - the look & taste is right on spot

----------


## < <Samson> >

A month on their ace & my tits can't take no more

Just at a half a ml of ace EOD 


This shit seems to be made from bovine hormone pellets containing estrodial. 


I don't know if they try to separate the e2 or what. But, it's def still there - no amount of Ai controls it either

----------


## pavlenko

wow thats shitty, thats why its better to get it somewhere with a legit name behind them or in ampules is less a chance of being fake

----------


## < <Samson> >

Tren is the most special

It's UGL only gear


The small brew guys have been the best to me by far. Luke the shit I'm back on now - amazing shit, made by a guy in his kitchen. 

But, for sure - After my supply dissipates I will step into trying to brew my own.

----------


## Mp859

> Tren is the most special It's UGL only gear The small brew guys have been the best to me by far. Luke the shit I'm back on now - amazing shit, made by a guy in his kitchen. But, for sure - After my supply dissipates I will step into trying to brew my own.


 I guess in Russia they don't care about growing tits. That is some bs though. I would be pissed and try to get reimbursed.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I guess in Russia they don't care about growing tits. That is some bs though. I would be pissed and try to get reimbursed.


They can go fvck themselves along with every other UGL

There is about a half dozen of us here who are on their shit. We are having some very serious sides here. Everyone is complaining of lower back pains & estro sides from tren . 


I stay on gear year round - I quit, no more UGL as soon as I can get my hands on HG. 


All of this UGL garbage is being made from contaminated raws. If you cycle at least you give your body a chance to flush itself out. But, if you are a TRT guy this will fvck you in the long run guaranteed. It's real shit, just with something extra. 


I already came off all gear, my boys refuse to because it is legit shit. . .

----------

